# How to see a Psychiatrist?



## NightMinded (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been suffering with social anxiety for about 5 years now, and I am now 19 years old. It started out being just slight...but over the years it has definitely gotten worse and worse. It is starting to interfere a lot into my work life, school life, and personal life. It's hard to even step out the door to my house sometimes. I get anxiety even driving because I am worried what other people in other cars are thinking about me...I have quit two jobs over the past three months because of social anxiety....you get the picture. 

I see a psychologist, have been since mid February of this year, but it hasn't helped me with my physical issues much at all, like feeling tense when in public. I hate feeling like that all the time in public and I am sick of it. I was against medication because I thought they were dangerous, but I now am more open to it because I am experiencing such bad nervous tension when in public. 

Anyhow, my question is how, exactly, do you go about seeing a psychiatrist? Do I just call psychiatrists in my area? I will get anxiety if I tell my doctor about it because I am self conscious what they will think of me and also, my family is against medication. My mom get's angry when I tell her she is a hypocrite because she, herself, is on many medications for her bipolar disorder...I want to do this all on my own here. 

Also, do you think the psychiatrist will be sensitive to my requests to be on - as little - and - as safe - medicine as possible? My sister sees a psychiatrist and she comes home with paper bag-fulls of medicine and she had a bad experience where her whole body stiffened up and she couldn't move in the morning...I don't want that to happen to me. I just want to be free from, or even just experience slightly less, nervous tension when in public. 

...My main question is how can I see a Psychiatrist as privately as possible and is medication really that dangerous? Can I get medicine even though I am young, at 19 years old?


----------



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

Yes. Go through doctor directories etc, and call them up, send them your medical transcripts, medication history etc, and see if they will take you. It's usually a very long process so I would recommend doing it ASAP.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

The usual procedure is to tell your regular doctor then they'll refer you to a psychiatrist. I got a lot of anxiety telling my doctor, I think I had to take a load of benzos to face it, but remember that doctors see this kind of thing on a regular basis and they won't be like "oh my god you are so weird". They're well aware of social anxiety disorder, and have probably seen many people with worse anxiety than you who were severely shaking/sweating/etc. while telling them. Even if you feel awkward telling your doctor, bigger picture, it's the right thing to do for your mental health. If you absolutely can't face it, you could get someone else to tell the doctor for you.

Your family should be understanding if you need medication to live a happy life. And yeah, psychiatrists and doctors always want to use as few medication, and lowest dose, that's possible in order for you to get the relief you need. They will accept your wishes regarding medication use.


----------



## NightMinded (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks metallicafan and euphoria,

I will try euphoria's suggestion, by talking to my regular doctor and asking for a referral to a psychiatrist. 

If that doesn't work I will try metallicafan's suggestion. 

Thank you again for your input guys. As simple as it may seem, it really helped me out.


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

I completely agree with one everyone has said. The only other suggestion I would make to you is perhaps there is a psychiatrist within the practice your psychologist works? Both my pschy and pyschologist work in the same practice, and it makes me feel better knowing they're both on the same page with everything. And absolutely they don't want to give you any more medication than you require. Just keep an open mind to their med suggestions, learn as much as you can regarding the side effects and contraindications with other medications and foods, and understand that there may need to be some trial and error with benzos and/or an SSRI. Hope you get the help you need!

Kaley


----------



## NightMinded (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Kaley, thanks for responding.  

I see a psychologist in private practice at a house-like setting with no other medical professionals inside. But he (my psychologist) has told me that if I were to see a psychiatrist he would work together with them for my treatment. So, I'm going to call my doctor on Tuesday and get an appointment for a referral to a psychiatrist. 

Also, thanks for the info. about medicines. I will definatley ask questions about them and study up on them.


----------

